# new setup..low tech planted



## Louie13 (Jun 2, 2010)

Was just going to do an adg style hardscape but decided to dress it up with a couple of low light, easy plants(java ferns and crypts). Just a couple of quick camera phone shots. Comments and criticisms appreciated. Thanks


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

I like it a lot, well done. Nice mix of driftwood and plants, and really nice job of rock placement. Looks very natural. I'd be tempted to add a little bit of java moss to the driftwood, but might get to be high maintenance. Does it have a background?


----------



## Louie13 (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks! Just black paper background.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Very nice and clean, awesome job. :thumb:


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

I like the simplicity - one type of wood, one type of rocks, a couple of plants. Awesome tank :thumb:


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *Louie13*

Great tank, The way the wood looks to be coming out of the rocks is creative.

What type of wood? Purchased or Found? And What size is the tank?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Louie13 (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks everyone! The wood is bought, it's manzanita. Took some work to track some down, but really like it! The fish like the new setup aswell. They have spawned for the first time only 4 days after a complete tank tear down which involved netting them and putting them in a spair tank while i replaced everything inside the tanks(substrate, rocks, the works) Best part is that I didn't get a bunch and wait for them to pair up. I didn't even try to determine gender when I bought the two. Just picked the two nicest looking ones from two seperate tanks just hoping they would get along. Just by observation after a while it looked like they were male and female and in the courting stages....and voila. Pretty cool, the male is already puffing at me to keep my distance through the glass and is chasing away the cardinals. I wonder if they will hatch since the eggs are laid on a heater....







e


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *Louie13*,

Congratulations on the spawn, they are two nice looking angles. Crazy they spawned on the heater; I thought the wood pointing upwards would be a good place as well. Perhaps they thought it was too out in the open.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## brandon O (Oct 23, 2010)

they usually lay towards the edges of a tank now you should get a piece of slate to put in there so they have something else to lay on


----------



## Jmanolinsky (Jun 4, 2010)

If you have a spare heater, put it in the tank and unplug the one with the egss attached. Just a thought.


----------



## Louie13 (Jun 2, 2010)

That would have been the smart thing to do! Something to remember for next time.


----------



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

My angel used to always lay them on the glass in the corner. She was the only fish, besides a striped raphael, so I never had fry, but it sure was cool. She would knock the eggs off herself and then eat them. It was weird. I got her a buddy once, hoping to be a male. I put it in the tank and never saw it again.


----------

